# long tail mud motor kit opinions



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey all. I'm considering getting a kit and building a long tail MM for my 1542 mod-v jon boat. I currently run a 25hp outboard, and that's great. But some of the spots I hunt have very low water and i'm getting too old and fat to canoe out there by myself.

Looking for something simple- my mechanical skills aren't so good. 

I've been looking at the medium sized kit offered by "swamp runner". Was thinking of using a 13hp-16hp engine. i'm not looking to have the fastest boat, just be able to get out and back within a reasonable time. Most rides will be less than 3miles roundtrip.

I looked for reviews and couldn't find too many bad ones(note: I did NOT look at the reviews on their website---of course those will all be good).

Any one here have one of these kits? And if so, how does it perform?

Thanks for any feedback
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ragoedertier (Dec 10, 2005)

Check out mud skipper......same thing but you will like the price....my buddy has been running a small 6hp one this yr and its getting the job done....just cheap lil props but that cost 12 bucks......break one and toss a new one on and roll.


----------



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

Try Swamp Runner kits. My buddy and I just built two of the kits to try out. Very easy to build. We had each kit together in under an hour. It was a cost effective way to build a mud motor. I'm happy with the results so far.


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

I built one of these at the beginning of this year and used it on a small 1432 jon boat. It worked and got the job done. It sucked at steering and would always get all weeded up when driving through cat tails and Lillypads. Then you would have to stop and somehow swing the tail in the boat to clean it off. I used a 6.5 predator motor. I ended up selling the whole rig and just buying a large 31hp go devil and put that on my larfe flat bottom and now rhat motor is for sale. In the end I really just don't like long tails let alone 7 foot long, long tails (the kit). If it's absolutely your only choice then it will work but the saying you get what you pay for definitely applys here.


----------



## garza7585 (Oct 16, 2011)

Backwater Glider Kit.

More expensive than other kits, but well worth it. Comes with everything except a motor. Call them and ask for Jake and he can help you out.

I ordered the SWOMP Lite Glider kit and put a 13hp Honda on it for my 1436. Quality product from a quality company.

They have a new heavy duty kit for v-twin engines as well.


----------



## bigbore450 (Apr 27, 2012)

I would by a used brand name longtail. I built an SPS kit and ran it for two full seasons and part of another. The kits work ok for the initial price. But I found myself upgrading everything and replacing items constantly. I am currently running a brand name longtail I picked up used. A better option in my opinion. I figured out from the money spent on the SPS kit I should of done that from the beginning. If you decide to buy call Jon Dobbs he will be more then happy to help you his customer service is great. Also upgrade to the bronze bushing the Delrin will get destroyed in a short time in the vegetation. Just remember these motors according to him are designed to run a little differently than a standard American longtail. They are crazy long and I had a hard time getting rid of the excessive tiller torque. I had to end up welding tabs on in it similar to a cavitation plate but on the skeg. Jon and I spent lots of time on the phone over this and he always was always willing to help but it cost me alot of time with trying things and reporting back to him.
I got caught up in the hype with these kits and I am not afraid to admit it. Others will argue that there the best around but the old saying goes you get what you pay for applies here.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

garza7585 said:


> Backwater Glider Kit.
> 
> More expensive than other kits, but well worth it. Comes with everything except a motor. Call them and ask for Jake and he can help you out.
> 
> ...


Yeah this. You don't want to skimp on quality of frame or motor in this department. Backwater makes.some pretty sick stuff.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

I did a LOT of research.....was thinking of the kit---the research convinced me to buy name brand. Went with a Backwater and couldn't be happier!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

ragoedertier said:


> Check out mud skipper......same thing but you will like the price....my buddy has been running a small 6hp one this yr and its getting the job done....just cheap lil props but that cost 12 bucks......break one and toss a new one on and roll.


I looked at the KKK Mud Skipper, it $100 less than the SPS Swamp Runner...but the transom bracket looks like it's not designed as well as the SPS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

bigbore450 said:


> I would by a used brand name longtail. I built an SPS kit and ran it for two full seasons and part of another. The kits work ok for the initial price. But I found myself upgrading everything and replacing items constantly. I am currently running a brand name longtail I picked up used. A better option in my opinion. I figured out from the money spent on the SPS kit I should of done that from the beginning. If you decide to buy call Jon Dobbs he will be more then happy to help you his customer service is great. Also upgrade to the bronze bushing the Delrin will get destroyed in a short time in the vegetation. Just remember these motors according to him are designed to run a little differently than a standard American longtail. They are crazy long and I had a hard time getting rid of the excessive tiller torque. I had to end up welding tabs on in it similar to a cavitation plate but on the skeg. Jon and I spent lots of time on the phone over this and he always was always willing to help but it cost me alot of time with trying things and reporting back to him.
> I got caught up in the hype with these kits and I am not afraid to admit it. Others will argue that there the best around but the old saying goes you get what you pay for applies here.


Yeah, I've called and spoke with John at SPS, nice guy. 

What kind of rig did you have your SPS on and what size engine did you use for it? I know I can get a better mud-motor for about 3x the price. but i'm just looking for something to get around in shallow mucky stuff when needed. I'm still in the "kicking the tires" stage and think this is something i'll before next season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I have one of the MudSkipper kits and I guess I have had a different experience than some of the guys. I run a 13 hp predator motor on my 1436 and it works great. Literally if I can get the prop in the water I can go through it. I've never had a problem in thick swamp muck or cattails or thick weeds, it just pushes right through.

Don't get me wrong, it's not as nice as a mudbuddy, but I have $600 into the entire kit with the motor and it definitely works.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.ppfmudmotors.com/ 

Here is another option.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

jonesy16 said:


> http://www.ppfmudmotors.com/
> 
> Here is another option.


Yeah, those look great...but my 1542 landau is a heavy boat for it's size. I don't see 6hp being enough.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

cronkdre said:


> I have one of the MudSkipper kits and I guess I have had a different experience than some of the guys. I run a 13 hp predator motor on my 1436 and it works great. Literally if I can get the prop in the water I can go through it. I've never had a problem in thick swamp muck or cattails or thick weeds, it just pushes right through.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not as nice as a mudbuddy, but I have $600 into the entire kit with the motor and it definitely works.


Thanks for the feedback. That's kinda how I was looking at this thing. What kinds of speeds in the more open water were you getting with the predator engine? I'm looking at the 16hp duromax, but it looks like most are using the predator from what I can tell. The duromax is 16hp for less $...Seems the main difference between the mud skipper and the swamp runner are some hardware designs...everything else looks the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Thanks for the feedback. That's kinda how I was looking at this thing. What kinds of speeds in the more open water were you getting with the predator engine? I'm looking at the 16hp duromax, but it looks like most are using the predator from what I can tell. The duromax is 16hp for less $...Seems the main difference between the mud skipper and the swamp runner are some hardware designs...everything else looks the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would guess around 17-18 mph with just me in the boat but I only weigh 160 lbs. 

With me, a buddy, my 80 lb lab, decoys, chainsaw winch, and boat blind I'd guess around 10-13 mph.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Just wanted to post up an update. Thanks again to all for the feedback. I ended up going with the CLP Thai kit from Beaver Dam Mud Runners. I chose them because they had a couple of components that seemed better (to me) than the mud-skipper or SPS swamprunner- namely the standard metal end bushing and that they do not use any wood bushings. Also like that it came standard with a angled tiller handle. I powered it with the 420cc Predator and have over 15hours of stick time on it so far. For now motor is all stock. I've taken it thru some shallow, mucky stuff and it's handled well. I wish I had just a little more hp, and I may make some mods to the engine to get there. With just me in the boat, I can get about 15mph. With a passenger and some gear, she slows down to about 10-12mph. It's definitely not a higher end name brand long tail, but I really am having fun with it and it has met my expectations so far. 

Here's a video my girlfriend shot with it on a day the fishing was slow and we went joy riding. Water levels were pretty high, so the video doesn't really show the muck I can get thru with this motor. Some of my initial runs were on the backwaters of a drained down resevior and I was able to move thru inches of water on top of a foot or so of mud.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Thanks for the feedback. That's kinda how I was looking at this thing. What kinds of speeds in the more open water were you getting with the predator engine? I'm looking at the 16hp duromax, but it looks like most are using the predator from what I can tell. The duromax is 16hp for less $...Seems the main difference between the mud skipper and the swamp runner are some hardware designs...everything else looks the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go with the largest motor the frame will
Handle. You can thank me later. Do it the first time and you'll be money ahead down the road.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

smoke said:


> Go with the largest motor the frame will
> Handle. You can thank me later. Do it the first time and you'll be money ahead down the road.


Yeah, I did that with the 420cc...but learned shortly afterwards that HF now has aa 670cc twin rated at 22hp that would fit the mount with some very minor modifications. Oh well. Not setting any speed records, but it's a good little motor so far.

I still have my 25hp outboard for when I need the boat to make longer trips cruising thru deeper waters


----------

